# ISTANBUL | Leyla Gencer Opera | App



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Leyla Gencer Opera*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/leyla-gencer-opera-ve-sanat-merkezi/2823

*ARCHITECT:* Cemal Mutlu Mimarlık


----------

